

Ubuntu: Where Did the Love Go? - Garbage
http://itmanagement.earthweb.com/osrc/article.php/3925641/Ubuntu-Where-Did-the-Love-Go.htm

======
SeanDav
Ubuntu was and is seen as a unifying force for Linux, which arguably is badly
needed. That was never going to sit well with the rebels and individuals who
although developing great software - do it on their own terms. The more
success Unbuntu has with standards, almost by definition the more resistance
it is going to get from some members of the community.

~~~
viraptor
I lose a bit of faith in Ubuntu every single time they change something major
without community involvement, or sufficient testing on real machines out
there. There have been so many times where S. said "we're doing it that way"
and that was it - changes went in a day before freeze and devs kept saying
that it was planned all along and you could voice your opinion earlier...
Additionally due to only one release line, changes go in which break stuff all
the time in new releases and are not fixed until half a year later (if at
all). This can be really annoying if your gpu depends on those changes.

I don't believe they would have to change much to be "nice" again... just
start working with people in many small ways instead of playing apple with
"you will like it" attitude.

